# Kodiak Mud Sprayer



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do any of you guys own the Kodiak M2? It is a rotor stator style pump.
Just wondering if you have an opinion on it.
Thanks.
I always value your opinions on all of the subjects covered here.


----------



## jcw3013 (May 2, 2006)

I own a kodiak M2 machine, I think its a great machine. I was featured in Wall and Ceiling, June Issue. "Texture For Profit"


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you JC. Do you have any issues with the stator tube?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you spray with All Purpose, Lite, Topping, or Unaggregated bag texture?


----------



## jcw3013 (May 2, 2006)

No, I haven't had any problem with the stator. I use a product by the name Magnum,it comes in a 50lb bag. It very popular here in Miami


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks JC. Been talking with Magnum trying to buy from them. They haven't come back to me with any numbers.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

JCW, which Magnum texture do you use? They have one 1011 and I forget the other number. I just looked it up... 1002. The 1002 is a yellow label and the 1011 is red label.


----------



## jcw3013 (May 2, 2006)

I use the yellow label 1002. I heard that the red label dries faster, you have to use I think 3 to 5 guys when spraying it. The yellow label take a long to dry. I can spray two rooms and come back and knock it down by myself.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks again JC! It sure helps to be able to talk to someone that has used the product. Don't seem to be jumping in blind.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

That's absolutely wonderful... But what does that have to do with spraying texture with what kind of mud?? Do you sell the Kodiak sprayer in China? And Magnum mud? The yellow label or the red label?
Sorry, that sounds a bit sarcastic... forgive me as I go ahead and push the submit button.


----------

